# DXVA richtig konfigurieren (MPC-HC / VLC Media Player)



## brazzjazz (8. März 2013)

Moin!
Meine PC-Konfiguration könnt ihr unten in der Signatur sehen. Ist mein Compi schnell genug für 1080p-Videos? Sollte ja wohl? Die werden auf meinem Monitor auf eine 1280er-Auflösung (typischerweise 1280x720) runterskaliert. 720p-Videos gehen ohne Probleme, 1080p-Videos machen schon  eher Probleme, meine CPU kriegt Schluckauf. Dank Fraps weiß ich, dass die FPS bei Wiedergabe oftmals unter den eigentlichen 30 fps bleiben - bei einem 30-fps-Video, natürlich. Ich habe versucht, DXVA im MPC-HC zu aktivieren (Ausgabe: _EVC Custom Pres._, Interne Filter: _H264/AVC (DXVA)_ ), aber besser wurde es davon nicht.


----------



## Dragonix (8. März 2013)

VLC GPU Decoding - VideoLAN Wiki << da steht, dass deine Karte vermutlich zu alt für DXVA2 ist (und DXVA ist so alt, das kann scheinbar nix - ich les zugegebenermaßen auch das erste mal, dass es DxVA2 gibt). Lad dir halt mal den DxVA Checker und schau mal, was der so ausspuckt.


----------



## brazzjazz (8. März 2013)

Beim DXVA Checker steht zumindest diese Zeile: _ModeMPEG2_IDCT: DXVA2, 720x480 / 1280x720 / 1920x1080 / 3840x2160_
Was den VLC Media Player angeht, so war Catalyst 10.2 der letzte Treiber für meine X800 XT. Vielleicht kann ja der MPC-HC trotzdem DXVA2?


----------

